# Ogólne > Forum ogólne >  Zerwanie torebki stawowej w kostce.

## Piotr.S

Witam.
Na początku października ubiegłego roku, podczas lekcji w-f, po wyskoku upadłem na zewnętrzną część stopy. Około 2-3 minuty po niefortunnym zdarzeniu, w okolicy kostki zauważyłem balon wielkości połowy piłeczki pingpongowej. Początkowo myślałem, że to opuchlizna, ale skóra uginała się, jakby w środku była jakaś ciecz. Lekarz stwierdził że "poszła torebka" i dostałem 3 tyg. szyny gipsowej. Zdjęcie RTG nie wykazało żadnej zmiany kostnej, ale niestety nie wykonałem USG, aby dowiedzieć się, czy uszkodziłem więzadła. Przez pierwsze kilka dni każde oparcie nogi o podłogę (podczas siedzenia) wiązało się ze znacznym bólem, swobodnie chodzić o kulach zacząłem po dwóch tygodniach, a do szkoły bez kul wróciłem dokładnie po 35 dniach (planowałem iść z jedną kulą, ale po założeniu stabilizatora okazało się, że mogę jakoś chodzić bez kul). Kilka miesięcy chodziłem ze stabilizatorem ERH-49 (zakupiłem go z własnej inicjatywy), później stosowałem go tylko przy ćwiczeniach (na lekcji w-f pierwszy raz ćwiczyłem po około 3-4 miesiącach od kontuzji) i wydaje mi się, że od końca tego roku szkolnego mogę uprawiać sport już bez niego. W tej chwili zakres ruchów w kostce jeszcze nie wrócił do 100%, ale niewiele brakuje. Jak widać, czas powrotu do pełnej sprawności jest dość długi, w tej chwili już 10. miesiąc. Zaznaczam, że lekarz nie zalecił mi żadnej rehabilitacji, właściwie nic konkretnego od niego się nie dowiedziałem, obie wizyty zakończyły się w kilka minut (założenie i zdjęcie gipsu). Jeżeli dobrze odczytałem (co było nie lada wyzwaniem) na zaświadczeniu lekarskim wpisane miałem jedynie skręcenie, bez zaznaczonego stopnia. Niedawno otrzymałem odszkodowanie od ubezpieczyciela w wysokości 2% kwoty ubezpieczenia, co raczej nie jest adekwatne do tej kontuzji. Załączam zdjęcie wykonane w 6. dzień po wypadku. Ciekawi mnie, czy na podstawie niego można coś powiedzieć o stopniu skręcenia? Torebka na pewno była rozerwana, ale co z więzadłami? Jak odczuwałbym ich uszkodzenie, i czy mogłyby same się zregenerować? Czy ubezpieczyciel miał podstawy do wypłaty tak niskiego odszkodowania? Z tego co czytałem, zazwyczaj przy zerwaniach torebek wypłacano 3-4%. Może to lekarz nie sprecyzował urazu? Po prostu chciałbym się dokładniej dowiedzieć o kontuzji, której doznałem, czy było to skręcenie drugiego, czy już trzeciego stopnia.

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/48605923/medyczka/kontuzja.jpg

----------

